
Show HN: Cyberpunk novel where inequality/surveillance push Oakland to civil war - eliotpeper
https://www.amazon.com/Cumulus-Eliot-Peper-ebook/dp/B01E4L5L6S
======
jacobwg
Nice! Any plans for an audiobook? (that's how I'm able to "read" most books -
during spare moments walking / driving / etc.)

